# Idiot Questions



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking back at questions I see that the same questions are asked and answered all of the time. I've been contacted about working in UAE and I've got some more stupid questions, so sorry if they are the same but I would like updated info:


Australia uses PAL B/G TV. Does UAE? ('cause I'd like to bring my TVs with me);
Is 120,000 - 200,000 dhs about right for a reasonable 2 bed apartment in Dubai?
Can't see any Aust clubs, what is the social life like (I know that is a really wide, we are mid 50s) ;
Do landlords regularly restrict dogs? (Wife would get rid of me before dog...sad but true );
How expensive is internet, here ours is on 24 hrs per day, 50gig download and costs about US$60/month;
What is a car worth....I like Toyota
The job is Abu Dhabi but I was told that I should look at Dubai if I didn't mind an hour trip each morning. (Live in Sydney and spending 2 hrs each way in traffic is normal )
I have an Iphone, does that work there....not huge issue but I've become very attached.

Those are the main issues for me at the moment, I'll probably think of more later and I apologise in advance.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

sla17 said:


> Looking back at questions I see that the same questions are asked and answered all of the time. I've been contacted about working in UAE and I've got some more stupid questions, so sorry if they are the same but I would like updated info:
> 
> 
> Australia uses PAL B/G TV. Does UAE? ('cause I'd like to bring my TVs with me); Yes your tv will work here
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanks*



Ogri750 said:


> Hope this helps


Thanks for the reply, being able to keep my TVs has made me happy. At the moment just gathering info, my wife has been looking at a place called the Greens? Re the internet, is it ADSL 1, 2 or fibre?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

The Greens is apartments and the traffic around there is nothing short of a bloody nightmare. It could take you more than half an hour to just get out of the Greens on the way to Abu Dhabi. If you have a dog, would you prefer a two bedroom villa where you would at least have a small back yard?

There is an Aussie/Kiwi club here in Dubai. I haven't actually joined in any of the activities. I think it might be called ANZA? 

Can't help you on the internet but I don't find the speed any different to Australia. That might be a comment on the quality of Australia's internet as much as Dubai's.

Look at Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds to check on prices of cars/villas/apartments. You can get a great deal on a second hand car now as people are getting desperate to sell.


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, where would be a reasonable area to live and drive to AD.....that international city any good? Agree about a small yard but not too worried, the dog is small and doesn't seem to move off my wife's knee. Guess the main thing about accomm is having amenities in the building or close by. 
I'm probably getting way ahead of myself at the moment, only just been contacted by recruiter.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Forget International City for a commute to AD, it's the wrong end of Dubai.

Look at Green Community/Discovery Gardens/The Gardens


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, guess that answers most of my worries. That site Flossie mentioned is very good. Now just have to see if they end up offering a job.


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

By the way flossie, you must have missed Mr Rudd's decision to create a new private/public partnership to roll fibre across the country. Be interested to see how well that works considering the track record of private/public partnerships for the NSW govt


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sla17 said:


> By the way flossie, you must have missed Mr Rudd's decision to create a new private/public partnership to roll fibre across the country. Be interested to see how well that works considering the track record of private/public partnerships for the NSW govt


Skim read it on the news but until it's done/underway, I've taken it with a pinch of salt.  I've always been quite happy with the internet speed we have. But we don't live in woop, woop. Well, we live in regional WA, so we're not far off.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sla17 said:


> Thanks, where would be a reasonable area to live and drive to AD.....that international city any good? Agree about a small yard but not too worried, the dog is small and doesn't seem to move off my wife's knee. Guess the main thing about accomm is having amenities in the building or close by.
> I'm probably getting way ahead of myself at the moment, only just been contacted by recruiter.


Would not live in International City if THEY paid ME. I guess if you're going to be commuting you'd be on the road quite early? My husband drove to AD a couple of weeks ago from The Meadows and it took him an hour and 15 mins. The Meadows is in an area known as Emirate Hills which also incorporates The Springs. Not very big and some now back onto a new, soon to be 6 lane highway but if it's just you and your wife and the dog, they would probably be big enough. You could also have a look at Discovery Gardens which is closer still or even the Green Community which is further out of Dubai but a very nice area and I don't THINK it's too bad a drive to AD. Someone might be along to correct me on that, though.

Real Estate Dubai: Welcome to Remax Unlimited Dubai is a website where you can check out floor plans.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

BTW, what do you mean by amenities? The Springs has two small shopping centres and you'd have access to a community pool. There is also a medical clinic that is good in an emergency but , personally, we travel to another area to see our GP/paediatrician.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Forget International City for a commute to AD, it's the wrong end of Dubai.
> 
> Look at Green Community/Discovery Gardens/The Gardens


Didn't see you there.  I wanted to move to Green Community but hubby wouldn't be in on it. He's only a 10 minute drive from work here, so I can see his point.


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Since your posts we've been looking at Discovery Gardens. Seems to be very reasonably priced and reasonable access to the freeway. By amenities I really mean a mall of some sort, gym medical and the like. Somewhere to go in the neighbourhood rather than sitting in the house.

By the way, home town is Adelaide but was stationed in Perth, love WA. Work moved me to Sydney. Like Sydney (apart from the football), traffic is terrible, govt is really bad and they seem to forget that there is a whole continent and State on the other side of the Great Divide.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

What a coincidence! I was born in the Riverland. Discovery Gardens in next door to Ibn Battuta Mall. You'll find everything you need there. (They have a website.) Also close to hospitals and close to other Dubai attractions.


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

flossie said:


> What a coincidence! I was born in the Riverland. Discovery Gardens in next door to Ibn Battuta Mall. You'll find everything you need there. (They have a website.) Also close to hospitals and close to other Dubai attractions.


I got to admit I do miss Adelaide, liked that you could go anywhere in the city and run into someone you know. Was a cop and hadn't been there for 10 years, Father in Law was dying and I was in a hospital carpark at 1am and someone walked across and said "Hi Steve". Don't get that in Sydney.


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Another idiot question: Furniture! We decided that we wouldn't take much (my TVs among the stuff) but my wife has been looking at the furniture pacakages. What is the best thing to do: Bring the more expensive stuff, bring nothing, rent or buy. I know that it depends on circumstances but what is the norm?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Again, due to the exodus from Dubai, there are plenty of very reasonable priced items available.

Check Dubizzle for the classifieds to give you an idea of what you could pick stuff up for


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Again, due to the exodus from Dubai, there are plenty of very reasonable priced items available.
> 
> Check Dubizzle for the classifieds to give you an idea of what you could pick stuff up for


Thanks, we have looked there. Seems that prices of some items are either on a par or slightly higher than here. My wife looked at a site that provides whole house packages, right doen to linen. Only problem was that it didn't give any prices. You were right about cars, they are reasonably priced. I think that we will be looking around the Discovery Gardens area, assuming I get offered the job.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sla17 said:


> Another idiot question: Furniture! We decided that we wouldn't take much (my TVs among the stuff) but my wife has been looking at the furniture pacakages. What is the best thing to do: Bring the more expensive stuff, bring nothing, rent or buy. I know that it depends on circumstances but what is the norm?


It depends. If the company are offering you relocation and will ship a container, bring all you can. If not, I'd just buy second hand as there are a lot of people leaving and you will be able to buy really good stuff. If you bring your bed/s, bring linen also, as Australian beds are a unique size.


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

flossie said:


> It depends. If the company are offering you relocation and will ship a container, bring all you can. If not, I'd just buy second hand as there are a lot of people leaving and you will be able to buy really good stuff. If you bring your bed/s, bring linen also, as Australian beds are a unique size.


Apparently they offer US$6000 for relocation. Have to look into prices of a container, should be OK with that....spent some time in logistics so I've got some contacts. Thanks for the advice, kept my wife busy for the last couple of days. She now has us all but moved. Still got to get the job yet


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it was around AUD13K for us to get a container from Bunbury wa, to here. (Company paid, so can't be sure.)


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

sla17 said:


> Thanks, where would be a reasonable area to live and drive to AD.....that international city any good? .


I currently do the Int City to AD commute and its 2 hours, I will move to Discovery or JLT soon and save myself 35-40 each way, as for the location in Abu Dhabi I work almost on the cornish, but if the job is in Mussaffa it'll save you another 20-30 minutes.





sla17 said:


> My wife looked at a site that provides whole house packages, right doen to linen. Only problem was that it didn't give any prices. .


If you have to ask the price you can't afford it, I have found that those sorts of companies charge a fortune.



sla17 said:


> I'm probably getting way ahead of myself at the moment, only just been contacted by recruiter.


hate to say it but yes you probably are, the recruiters here are full of it, unless they are directly from the company who is hiring and you are been headhunted


----------



## sla17 (Apr 8, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I currently do the Int City to AD commute and its 2 hours, I will move to Discovery or JLT soon and save myself 35-40 each way, as for the location in Abu Dhabi I work almost on the cornish, but if the job is in Mussaffa it'll save you another 20-30 minutes.
> 
> 
> If you have to ask the price you can't afford it, I have found that those sorts of companies charge a fortune.
> ...


1) Sounds about the time I thought.

2) Got to admit, gathered that

3) Yep, sorry to say it is from the company and yes, it is sad but it seems there aren't many in my area of expertise (That sounds much more figjam than it is mean't to be, just picked an obscure occupation)


----------

